# CBX SOLUTION HELP WANTED



## cltech9 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello, Newbee Here:

I am in hope that someone can or will offer me some information on the product called CBX. Its my understanding is simply anhydrous ferric chloride, Where can I get it, is it clear color, and how do we use it? I have about 10-20 lbs of gold plated fingers, taken off large computer boards, these boards are back during the cold war area around the 60's.heavy plated and I just don't know whether to sell them on e-bay, or to try my hand at the recovery process. Any recipes or information would be helpful. Also links to videos and photos would be great. :lol: I also have some what I think is gold plated wire, about 40 or 50 lbs
the jewlers love it but want tell me anything about it. Pictures enclosed
Hope to chat with someone soon

Sincerely

Greg, 
Birmingham, Al.


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Greg, welcome aboard.

A good way to start is the search box (upper right corner).
Use the terms: 
"processing fingers" / "AP" / "Acid Peroxide"

"Stripping gold plated" / "Sulfuric cell"


----------



## Palladium (Oct 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Greg.

Roll Tide !!!


----------



## nickvc (Oct 3, 2011)

Samuels advice is very good, the fingers are definitely a good candidate for the AP process.
The gold plated wire in my opinion needs to be tested or assayed to find out the actual gold content.
If you intend to refine this material yourself you need to do some serious reading and learning.
Start with C.M.Hoke available as a free download off Palladiums signature line also read the forum handbooks and the safety section here on the forum and finally visit lazersteves site where there are tutorials to watch plus supplies and videos to buy.
This is a fascinating subject but it's a constant learning curve once you start.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ferric chloride is yellow.
Ferric chloride can replace HCl in gold lifting process,
(A/P process), by covering the circuits with it,
then adding H2O2 carefully.


----------



## seawolf (Oct 3, 2011)

I see that Shor has discontinued CBX (probably a good thing) HCL/Peroxide method will work as good or better at a lower cost to you. Go to Lasersteves web site and watch the free videos posted there then read the posts on AP method of processing fingers. 
For the wire as a home test: If you have a gram scale preferably one that reads.01 or better weigh out 2 grams then cut it into short bits and place them in a test tube or very small beaker cover them with a 50/50 nitric/water solution heat the test tube gently (watch out for the fumes, work outside). After the nitric digests any base metals wash the foils several time with water, force dry them. Then add just enough HCL to cover them and drip in Clorox to dissolve the foils. Double the volume in the test tube with water then gently heat to drive off the chlorine from the bleach let cool the add 2 grams of SMB to drop the gold. Rinse the gold powder several times with water then force dry the powder while swirling the test tube or beaker to prevent the gold from sticking to the glass (remember the glass has got to be very very clean). Weigh the powder, do the math for the total amount that can be recovered/refined. You can then walk into a jeweler and be armed with the knowledge of the value of the wire.
Mark


----------



## Palladium (Oct 4, 2011)

I sent him an email being as how i'm only 45 minutes up the road. Couldn't tell you what his intentions are, maybe ebay.


----------

